# Freundesliste



## Ronin1978 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi.

Bei meinen Gildies aus WoW hat es die ganze Freundesliste für Diablo3 übernommen. Bei mir seltsamerweise nicht. Obwohl sie als RealID Freunde drin sind undd ich sie in Wow zb auch sehe wenn sie SC2 zocken.
Nur in Diablo ist die Liste eben leer.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung worans liegen kann?
Danke


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (16. Mai 2012)

ja du spielst in der falschen Region warscheinlich Nordamerika musst umstellen auf Europa


----------



## Ronin1978 (16. Mai 2012)

Nö, steht auf Europa. Das war auch unser erster Verdacht.
Hat mich ne halbe stunde gekostet^^ ausloggen, nachprüfen, einloggen ---> " Server sind ausgelastet " 
Moral: Wenn man mal drin is, besser drin bleiben^^


----------

